# DIY Spray Foam Skull tutorial video



## Dark Tiki Studios (May 1, 2013)

Here's a video we made about how to make inexpensive skulls out of common spray foam in a can:


----------



## hoodoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Great video but can I ask what is the reason for the wet paper strips? Just curious what purpose they serve. Provide moisture for the curing process?


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes I believe the foam needs water to activate curing process.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

I recently tried this technique and had the strangest thing happen! Not sure if it's because the foam I used was old or something strange happened with something or another, but... When I first de-molded the foam skulls they looked amazing! Then, over the course of a week the slooooooowwwwllllyyy deflated to close to half their original size. Not only did they shrink, but they got "warty" looking. They look like I molded them out of badly stirred oatmeal, not "Great Stuff." Personally I really like how they look...but not sure how it happened or if I could get it to happen again if I tried.
For context, the foam can was over 5 years old so I'm guessing that had something to do with it. Hmm...


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

just posted in another thread that i've had better results using k-y jelly as a mold release ... its water based so it helps with the curing of the foam at the mold/foam junction ...

amk


----------

